# Display at military re-enactments?



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

I wouldn't be ready this year, by a long shot, but what about setting up a module with 1861-65 era F Scale locomotives and stock at the various "Civil War" (nothing is civil about war) Re-enactment Weekends? Tell a story with an interesting display.

I'm already starting to model this era and thought it might be kewl to highlight the value of railroads in prosecuting and defending against the war, all while exposing the hobby to John Q. Public.

Whaddya think?


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Depends on the event. Some re enactments consider themselves "pure" where they are nothing but re enactors doing living history. Others have all types of historical things at them. 

I think it's a great idea though and would be well recieved. 

Good Luck!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Do you do it to 1:34 (5' gauge) or 1:32 (4' 8.5" gauge)?  

Seriously, Civil War-era railroading is a fascinating period of time in terms of railroad technology--lots of experimentation and interesting equipment. I'd love to see more modeling of that era. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan... fun for you, educational for the public, and great exposure for the hobby!  

BTW, Bill's Train Shop[/b][/b] has quite a few rolling stock kits from that era... unfortunately not in large scale... but the photos may give you ideas. They may (or may not) be willing to sell you just the plans. Might be worth an email.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

I think it is a neat idea! I'm an American Civil War reenactor (field musician and bandsman) in California, and that kind of thing would fit right in at any of the events I participate in, which are combo living history and show battles. Some of the other history displays that are typically there are the balloon corps, relief and sanitation societies, descendants of veterans groups, military arms displays, flags of the Confederacy, sewing and quilting, etc. One event includes an active display battle between scale versions of the USS Monitor and the CSS Virginia. A display on railroads of the period, and their role in the war, would fit right in.
-Jim


----------

